# Santander Marina aire- still OK ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used the Santander Marina aire recently ? 

Is there still water and electricity and has anyone got around to finding a way to charge that doesn't involve the user going round to the Marina offices ?

We've not used it since last December.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just to answer my own question:

Yes, still going strong with 7 vans when we arrived late on 3 rd December. Enough 16 amp EHU points for all, plus water, drive over drain and chemical loo disposal with separate water tap. I think they' d put in more hook up points since last year.

No instructions as to where to pay and, since we wanted to leave early, we did not drive down to the marina offices this year but left without paying. I did feel guilty as it is such a convenient aire we want to support it but last year we suggested to the man i/ c that he puts something in place to collect payment and nothing has been done.

Thank you Santander Marina !


----------

